# What size pin nailer do I need?



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

What size pin nailer do I need for assembling wooden structures for my G scale layout? I see one at Harbor Freight that is 23 gauge for $27.99. Is this suitable or is the gauge too big? Thanks for any help on this. Jim


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not aware of any gauge for "pin nailers" other than 23. I have a *Grex *nailer that has worked very well for me over the years. While I have never had a nail jam in my gun I have read that some users of the HF nailers experience jams in theirs. But, there is obviously a price difference between the two.

I've used mine on a number of projects. Depending on what you are building the nails are often virtually unnoticeable,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

HF is Harbor Freight. I also have a GREX and it works great for trains and picture frames!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought 2 different sizes of pin nailers for a one-off job from HF.... you get what you pay for. Buy something else if you want to use it a lot and not jam.

Greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

The one I saw at Harbor Freight is a Banks brand. Anybody know about those?
Greg, what were the two sizes of pin nailers you used?


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I have an Arrow ET 200 that I picked up at either Home Depot or Lowes. I used it to assemble my trestle. It takes 5/8" up to 1 1/4" brad nails although the 1" and up is pushing it a bit depending on the hardness of what you are nailing into.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have both the 18 gauge and the 23 gauge


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

To my knowledge and experience it is only the 23 gauge that is referred to as a "pin nailer". The 18 gauge are "brad nailers" and 15-16 gauge are "finish nailers". Obviously this excludes flooring nailers/staplers, framing nailers or specialty nailers such as those for concrete.


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

yellow_cad said:


> What size pin nailer do I need for assembling wooden structures for my G scale layout? I see one at Harbor Freight that is 23 gauge for $27.99. Is this suitable or is the gauge too big? Thanks for any help on this. Jim


I use the Harbor Freight 23 gauge pin nailer. ("Banks" branded). It has always worked perfectly, never a 
mis-fire or jam that I can recall. I built this trestle with Titebond 3 glue and the pin nailer. It is solid as a 
rock three years later. The 18 gauge brad nailer caused many of the trestle bents to split.


----------



## steveriver44 (May 1, 2018)

yellow_cad said:


> What size pin nailer do I need for assembling wooden structures for my G scale layout? I see one at Harbor Freight that is 23 gauge for $27.99. Is this suitable or is the gauge too big? Thanks for any help on this. Jim


Consider using stainless steel pins. Steel and copper will rust and cause black spots in your project. Available on Amazon and other sites in 23 gauge. I still have an old HF that works fine but the size lever broke during a jam. I just deal with it. No worse than my newer ones.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I used both 18 and 23 gauge pins to build my trestle. 18 gauge for larger parts and 23 for the thinner cross members. Both holding up well in the weather here in AZ


----------

